# How to lighten a palomino's mane and tail?



## Kimm (Jan 11, 2012)

Hii, I too have a palomino QH mare and the best shampoo that I can recommend for a light coloured horse is Equinade Glo White Shampoo. You can buy a 1 litre bottle of this for around $20. Hope that helps


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

bath in a bottle. miracle groom. spray bottle. works aweome on grey and white horses


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I dip Sadie's in 1 part bleach 2-3 parts warm water every 3 months or so. You can see I haven't done it in a while. I do this with my grey's too. Keep it wraped. 
I grew Tina's tail 4" in 4 months while it was wrapped like this. It is also a great idea for expected mother's... No bloody tails and most importantly no babies eating momma's tail! lol

This is a great video. I use twine as a fly swatter =]


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Palomino with a white tail (sometimes!). My barn owner raises Arabs that are almost all grey so she has loads of experience in whiting tails and manes. Wash with Palmolive to clean, spray with Oxyclean and leave on 15 minutes. Wash with purple shampoo made for white/silver hair. You can also soak their tails in a solution of Mrs. Stewart's Blueing.


----------



## Tainted (Oct 10, 2012)

hi all 

biological washing powder is amazing for cleaning white tails. dissolve a small amount in hand hot water and dip the tail in for a minute ~ the muck slides off!

dont use past the dock or on the mane as it may irritate the skin but the more stubborn stains come off easily from the main part of the tail


----------

